# Tocco Da Casauria anyone?



## Poolajet (Apr 25, 2014)

My first post! Now I can stop usurping other peoples' threads. 

I've been looking at property for sale and found a town called Tocco Da Casauria in Abruzzo, but inland. I looked it up on Google and found that it is mildly famous for installing 4 wind turbines that provide all the electricity for the town. I also see that it has around 2700 residents.

Do you folks already in Italy know anything about this town? Would it suffer from "small town" syndrome, or is it somewhat modern and open minded?

Thank you all!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Poolajet said:


> My first post! Now I can stop usurping other peoples' threads.
> 
> I've been looking at property for sale and found a town called Tocco Da Casauria in Abruzzo, but inland. I looked it up on Google and found that it is mildly famous for installing 4 wind turbines that provide all the electricity for the town. I also see that it has around 2700 residents.
> 
> ...


i have been to tocco in the summer left verry hot here to verry cold and windy there its allways windy there 4 wind turbines shoul tell you somthing a verry small tight knit town next to a moterway and a vallywere the wind whips though


----------

